# "Padiddle" the rat with one headlight...er eye.



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So we were making the rounds and here we find a rat at petco for adoption and she only has 1 eye. So we adopt her and are thinking up names like Bandit, Echo, Calypsso, and such and decide to go McDonald's I see a car with one headlight and go PADIDDLE! And the ten year old in the back seat goes, "that's a good name for the rat!"So her name is padiddle and we call her ditty.












This is her good side











She loves my "sisters" hooded sweatshirt!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a good sized rat. She looks pretty friendly though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Padiddle the rat is very cute. We had rats here once, two were so sweet the 3rd one must have come from the movie Willard (nasty animial) and he lived to be over 4 years old.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

She is very sweet and well mannered, a few little nibbles but nothing malicious just testing the waters. She looooves sitting on shoulders and is very mellow! I want to potty train her.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful name. How funny the car had one headlight. She looks so sweet.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Cute! If it wasn't for my cat I would have rats again. They are so much smarter than people imagine.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

They are I can't wait to start training her!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Rats are so sweet!!! I'd have one again in an instant but my husband has issues with welcoming a rat in the home......


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

luckily the boyfriend likes her.


----------

